# Killington VT : Monday June 1, 1992



## MadPatSki (Jun 1, 2012)

Raining June 1...it was raining 20 years ago also. I think a few fan or ex-fan of Killington might appreciate my latest TR on the Ski Mad World blog.





Killington made it!!! I made it, first time skiing in June, with the exception of that BC trip in June 1988.

After 3 seasons of falling short, Killington managed to make it to June 1st for the first time since 1988, the last season late Spring operation on Killington Peak. This marked first time since they moved Spring operation onto the “new” Superstar trail in 1989 that Killington made it to June.

Click link to read more...
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/01/killington-vt-monday-june-1-1992/


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 2, 2012)

great report & pics. thanks for the trip down memory lane. you mention that it was pretty crowded even though it was rainy monday. guess folks still cared about late season skiing back then ... i was lucky to hit k once on june 1. very cool to be able to ride a chair lift to ski in june.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 2, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> great report & pics. thanks for the trip down memory lane. you mention that it was pretty crowded even though it was rainy monday. guess folks still cared about late season skiing back then ... i was lucky to hit k once on june 1. very cool to be able to ride a chair lift to ski in june.



Well, it was crowded ...for what it was. A couple of people at the lift, but no waiting.

The fact that it was :

1) first skiing in June since 1988.
2) Monday opposite to midweek
3) free skiing
4) I showed up maybe at 8-9am and there was already 200 people registered for the June 1 race. In those years, each participant for the race received a free voucher good for the next season (no blackouts - except Saturdays maybe) and a June 1 with the year T-shirt.

These facts contributed to fueling interest. 


A retro TRs, trying to write a few memories from some old time, I've written 3 from 20 years ago recently (Tuckerman, Killington twice and one that is scheduled for June 11 and will have more pic (it was sunny)). I also have one from 1968!!!

I've tagged them with Nostalgia on my blog, there are 6 so far. Everything prior to my first TR on a ski forum (2003) will or should have the nostalgia tag. Well that is the plan.

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/category/nostalgia/


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Coverage in your picture still looks pretty good for June 1. Latest I've ever skied at K off  Supe was May 17 quite a few years ago. We had to carry our skies on the lift, walk down part of the upper head wall, ski, then take off your skis again & walk down a ways at the top of the lower drop then ski to the bottom. There were quite a few people skiing that day also.

I remember K used to offer free skiing on May 1. This is going back close to 40 years.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 2, 2012)

The good old days.

When April 1 meant there were 2 months of spring skiing to be had.

'92 was the first spring I skiied through May into June.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 2, 2012)

Took me a little while to compute, but I was there as well.  My one and only June skiing day at Killington.  Headed up the night before and camped at Gifford Woods State Park.  Pretty much every camper was a rider or skier.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah going way back...I like. I recall going to K pretty early that year, I want to say sometime in October. It was my first year out of high school and I got my first taste of being a ski bum going Monday through Friday at Cannon and working Saturday and Sunday prep cooking in a restaurant. I remember a big ass storm rolling into the mountains right around the first of April, I'm sure that helped.

On this particular day I was grinding away in boot camp, I would have much rather be skiing though!


----------



## Rambo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey MadPatSki - How long were those Rossi 4S's?


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 4, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Hey MadPatSki - How long were those Rossi 4S's?


I believe I mentioned it in the TR. There are 207. They used to be my "slalom" race skis from Winters 1987 and 1988. The skis are still in my basement. Skied the woods at Smuggs and MRG with them.

Pink poles...those and the same I had for 19 seasons ... which we're stolen (with everything else) in Buenos Aires in September 2009.



			
				Johnskiismore said:
			
		

> but I was there as well. My one and only June skiing day at Killington





			
				steamboat1 said:
			
		

> Coverage in your picture still looks pretty good for June 1. Latest I've ever skied at K off Supe was May 17 quite a few years ago. We had to carry our skies on the lift, walk down part of the upper head wall, ski, then take off your skis again & walk down a ways at the top of the lower drop then ski to the bottom. There were quite a few people skiing that day also.
> 
> I remember K used to offer free skiing on May 1. This is going back close to 40 years.



@johnskiismore: From June 1992 to 1997; you only went to the one with rain. 

Coverage was hard to beat. 1993 was pathetic. I also remember 1997 which also had great coverage.on Superstar.

@steamboat1Free June 1 skiing ended maybe in 1994. There was also clawbacks on the freebies in the next June 1 events (vouchers with blackout period and no more t-shirts).  



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> The good old days.



Right you are Jim. When off-season lift served skiing at Killington lasted only about 4 months.
:smash:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 5, 2012)

MatPatSki I was talking May1. I was in my teens which puts it close to 40 years ago ( late 60's early 70's). Maybe before your time. No vouchers for next season or tee shirts just free skiing that day. They called it Mayday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 5, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> MatPatSki I was talking May1. I was in my teens which puts it close to 40 years ago ( late 60's early 70's). Maybe before your time. No vouchers for next season or tee shirts just free skiing that day. They called it Mayday.



I know your were. I was just talking about the clawback of freebies. As for June, the skiing was free. If you wanted to have the voucher and T-shirt,, you had to register (and compete) in the June Fun Slalom.

Regarding May, I believe that Killington had a May Fun Slalom in the early 80s, but I was never focus on skiing K on May 1. I still had many closer options.

You are right,in the late 1960s and early 1970s, I was uniquely a Quebec skier (and pretty young). I believe that the first time I skied in Vermont would have been Jay when I was 10 in 1976.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't believe it's June 5th and ski season feel so far away for me. We were just at Sugarloaf only a few weeks ago but it feels like an eternity.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> I can't believe it's June 5th and ski season feel so far away for me. We were just at Sugarloaf only a few weeks ago but it feels like an eternity.



Especially that I have one more 20 years old retro TR scheduled for next week, as for 2012, I hoping to get some pathetic June turns in the coming days.


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 5, 2012)

talking about great springs at k, as you mentioned '97 was amazing. in case you haven't seen it, here's my video memorializing that great spring. in addition to open runs supe, skye lark & bittersweet, double dip was skiable to the runout and even ol was 3/4 skiable.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 5, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I believe that the first time I skied in Vermont would have been Jay when I was 10 in 1976.


In 1976 I wasn't a teenager anymore.

Boy I'm getting old.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> @johnskiismore: From June 1992 to 1997; you only went to the one with rain.



That figures!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 6, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> talking about great springs at k, as you mentioned '97 was amazing. in case you haven't seen it, here's my video memorializing that great spring. in addition to open runs supe, skye lark & bittersweet, double dip was skiable to the runout and even ol was 3/4 skiable.



That's pretty damn good for late May! 

My wife and I took a sidetrip to Stratton last weekend on the way back from Manchester. There was still a small bit of snow in the halfpipe at Sun Bowl.


----------

